# Sticky  Post a video of you playing a video game



## Arbre

I guess I'll start:


----------



## Repix

I decided not to use Bandicam, as you used a phone, then so will I.


----------



## To22

Arbre said:


> I guess I'll start:


Is that guy supposed to be hitting you with that sword or what?


----------



## Xenagos

Repix said:


> I decided not to use Bandicam, as you used a phone, then so will I.


You should consider becoming a commentator, your voice is soothing I can see myself listening to you for hours (not to be creepy). :lol


----------



## feels

Watch Auron knock this guado mother****er into space.


----------



## Resergence

This best kill ever I love it!


----------



## Repix

Xenagos said:


> You should consider becoming a commentator, your voice is soothing I can see myself listening to you for hours (not to be creepy). :lol


Thank you dude! ^-^


----------



## Arbre

To22 said:


> Is that guy supposed to be hitting you with that sword or what?


Nope, that's just a character you can talk to. I was running in circles trying to get into a random encounter battle because I was grinding to beat the boss up ahead.


----------



## To22

Arbre said:


> Nope,* that's just a character you can talk to.* I was running in circles trying to get into a random encounter battle because I was grinding to beat the boss up ahead.


I dunno why, but reading this made me laugh lol. Anyways, I see, I see.



feels said:


> Watch Auron knock this guado mother****er into space.


Well that didn't look odd and extreme at all /s lol.


----------



## Arbre

Samus is fun to use again after receiving buffs in the 1.1.5 patch. Some of her moves work a lot better now. I need to roll less and use her tilts and zair more.


----------



## To22

@Arbre ^ Great gameplay. What controller are you using?


----------



## Arbre

To22 said:


> @*Arbre* ^ Great gameplay. What controller are you using?


Thanks, I've been trying to improve with Samus since her hitboxes were finally fixed. I have a Pro Controller but I only use the GameCube controller in Smash 4. I spent a lot of time on Melee so it's what I'm comfortable with.


Repix said:


> Thank you dude! ^-^


You do have a nice voice. You also have less of an accent than other Danish people's that I've heard.


----------



## Repix

Arbre said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to improve with Samus since her hitboxes were finally fixed. I have a Pro Controller but I only use the GameCube controller in Smash 4. I spent a lot of time on Melee so it's what I'm comfortable with.
> 
> You do have a nice voice. You also have less of an accent than other Danish people's that I've heard.


My accent is much more American when I'm talking with myself before recording. I don't know why it's not that good when recording though, it's strange.. But yea, I can usually hear very well if they're from Denmark


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This is why I shouldn't have access to a computer.


----------



## Repix

Just me flying the SASSERschmitt Bf 109


----------



## To22

TheSilentGamer said:


> This is why I shouldn't have access to a computer.


LMAO! This is literally horrendous, in a good way


----------



## Wirt

this game got exponentially more difficult after a certain point lol


----------



## SilentStrike

Goddamn it, i tried doing some videos before, but either the game did not show or the letters were missing, this is the best i could do, what is strange, is that the game was running at 60 fps, completely normal and perfect speed but in the video it looks slower.




Also i love this game, i hadn't played it in a long time, but it is still fun, helps that since i last played, they added the option to create custom dictionaries which is the reason why you see Street Fighter moves in the video.
Edit:I just noticed my video is longer than almost every other video combined, sorry about that, i just wanted to show a whole level of Typing Of The Dead Overkill because it is the best typing game ever and a lot of fun.


----------



## Charmander

I found a live playthrough of Breaking Dawn on my other account but realised it'd probably break guidelines because of how graphic some parts were. :lol

Edit: Until Dawn not Breaking Dawn...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> I found a live playthrough of Breaking Dawn on my other account but realised it'd probably break guidelines because of how graphic some parts were. :lol


That was the worst  I was getting so hyped, Batman dives down on the ground, his car comes, someone starts talking AND the MUSIC starts, The action really starts, and .. then you pause the game  That was a hit in the face.

It's like pausing Lords of the rings 2 when Legolas and Gimli is battling together  Horrible


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheSilentGamer said:


> This is why I shouldn't have access to a computer.


Sonic has had a rough day I see 

Maybe he is flat because everyone crashes him into things?


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> That was the worst  I was getting so hyped, Batman dives down on the ground, his car comes, someone starts talking AND the MUSIC starts, The action really starts, and .. then you pause the game  That was a hit in the face.
> 
> It's like pausing Lords of the rings 2 when Legolas and Gimli is battling together  Horrible


Haha, this is what the cool Youtube gamers don't show you because they edit it all out.  I was probably eating or something.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> Haha, this is what the cool Youtube gamers don't show you because they edit it all out.  I was probably eating or something.


You punch the enemy, take a bite, Punch the enemy, take a bit 

Luckily I die so much in shooters I have a lot of time to eat


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X-men mutant apocalypse on Snes. Playing the first Wolverine stage.

Don't mind the mistakes. It's been a while, but i can usually finish this game without dying.


----------



## feels

Love this game so much. This has probably been the most fun level so far.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bye 

So, I, uh, decided to do this. Even though I'm awkward as heck, and even though I have little confidence in my voice or mah mad skillz. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Arbre

Charmander said:


> I found a live playthrough of Breaking Dawn on my other account but realised it'd probably break guidelines because of how graphic some parts were. :lol


I find this games graphics impressive.


ShatteredGlass said:


> bye
> 
> So, I, uh, decided to do this. Even though I'm awkward as heck, and even though I have little confidence in my voice or mah mad skillz. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Your voice sounds fine and you sound just like anyone else to me.


----------



## Glue

smt4. fighting one of the hardest bosses solo on master difficulty.





black ops 3


----------



## Charmander

SilentStrike said:


> Goddamn it, i tried doing some videos before, but either the game did not show or the letters were missing, this is the best i could do, what is strange, is that the game was running at 60 fps, completely normal and perfect speed but in the video it looks slower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i love this game, i hadn't played it in a long time, but it is still fun, helps that since i last played, they added the option to create custom dictionaries which is the reason why you see Street Fighter moves in the video.
> Edit:I just noticed my video is longer than almost every other video combined, sorry about that, i just wanted to show a whole level of Typing Of The Dead Overkill because it is the best typing game ever and a lot of fun.


It does look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A little daring toad, a fast flying car and a long tunnel. What could go wrong?


----------



## linzers

My ace in rainbow six siege


----------



## Repix

I've been playing a lot of BF1942 the past few days for some weird reason. (So I uploaded this 60 fps video test)


----------



## Arbre

Glue said:


> smt4. fighting one of the hardest bosses solo on master difficulty.


Does your MC have a dex build? I've read on forums that it's the best build.


----------



## To22

You gotta love spawn protection /s:


----------



## SilentStrike

Me getting the good ending for Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight and a perfect at the final boss as well in this really good metroidvania game, i got all the health upgrades, found all the bugs(little bugs you can trade for items) and 100% the map(appeared when i first attempted to fight the final boss, but i died the first time which is why the achievement did not appear on the video), granted it was only on Normal, but still, loved this game, i recommend it to anyone who likes metroidvania games.


----------



## To22

Ratchet and Clank and Arkham Knight <33

Not the best day:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Enjoy!*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


I need to play Blood again soon. Such a good classic, and Caleb is kind of cool. He would fit right in games like Bloodborne or Dark souls.


----------



## Glue

Arbre said:


> Does your MC have a dex build? I've read on forums that it's the best build.


Nope. He has max stats. spent a ton of hours grinding Red Rider.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a near complete playthrough of Gradius III on Snes. I uploaded stage per stage because i'm always bothered by somebody in this house lol. I'll upload the rest when i can.

Hopefully someone else than me enjoys it. No death run btw but just on normal. I'll need more practice to finish it on the hardest difficulty.






Maybe i'll upload Ghouls n Ghost next, i'm not sure.


----------



## Charmander

(My checking the map anxiety is strong in this one):






Slightly more Alien:





I don't always think to record it when it gets too intense. Still feeling a bit anxious from a mission I finished about half an hour ago, to clean out the alien nest. :cry


----------



## MCHB

Charmander said:


> (My checking the map anxiety is strong in this one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly more Alien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always think to record it when it gets too intense. Still feeling a bit anxious from a mission I finished about half an hour ago, to clean out the alien nest. :cry


Always wanted to play that game, but need a better computer. I remember the first time I played AVP gold. Freaking facehuggers out of seemingly nowhere used to freak the bejebus out of me! :lol


----------



## Charmander

MCHB said:


> Always wanted to play that game, but need a better computer. I remember the first time I played AVP gold. Freaking facehuggers out of seemingly nowhere used to freak the bejebus out of me! :lol


It's pretty fun, it's a shame they've pretty much said they won't make any more sequels of it. 

I never played that one, just the awful Colonial Marines that came out a few years ago.

The facehuggers still jump out at you but at least you get a 2 second headstart after you hear them screech. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Full no death run of Life force on Nintendo. I really wanted to do it co-op with my brother since we both can finish it easily, but he didn't want to do it.


----------



## Fat Man

Arbre said:


> So many Ness players stand at the other end of the stage and spam the bat and energy absorbing move. Even some good players will do it. I'll take the free damage.


That Ness player was a grade A fool, that taunt was well deserved.


----------



## Fat Man

I uploaded this using the game's Youtube feature. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> That Ness player was a grade A fool, that taunt was well deserved.


I remember doing this to another Ness and taunting and then on their second stock they they easily beat me. :lol I run into a lot of people like this. Mario players do it a lot too. You don't really use any characters that rely more on projectiles, do you? I guess you probably haven't experienced it much.



Nanosupport8 said:


> I uploaded this using the game's Youtube feature. Hope you enjoy


Your playstyle is more fun to watch than mine.


----------



## uziq

Arbre said:


>


She just got nerfed, fortunately.


----------



## Arbre

uziq said:


> She just got nerfed, fortunately.


That's good. Bayonetta is one of my favourite video game characters and I was excited to have her in the game, but she needs to be nerfed. Last night I was playing against one who was at 120+ percent and I was at 20-30, and they KO'd me using her side B and up B. Her side B and up B moves need to be nerfed, and Witch Time probably shouldn't be in the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I uploaded a few of my character builds in Path of Exile. I used the same map to show the difference in clear speed and boss kill. Not the hardest of boss though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's some Enter the Gungeon gameplay.






Castlavania and Doom with Project Brutality will be uploaded next. Almost done with them, finally.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

As usual, Youtube killed the quality of this video. *sigh*

Anyway, here's some more mlg sonic gameplay, for real this time. This is probably my best run of this stage. I love Starlight Carnival. Also did the special stage, cause why not?

I screwed up a bit @1:13 oh well


----------



## Jermster91

What German Ingenuity can really do.


----------



## Arbre

TheSilentGamer said:


> As usual, Youtube killed the quality of this video. *sigh*
> 
> Anyway, here's some more mlg sonic gameplay, for real this time. This is probably my best run of this stage. I love Starlight Carnival. Also did the special stage, cause why not?
> 
> I screwed up a bit @1:13 oh well


That special stage went on forever.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Arbre said:


> That special stage went on forever.


No kidding, but at least it's not as bad as Sonic 1 or the Sonic Advance series (especially Sonic Advance 3).


----------



## Arbre

TheSilentGamer said:


> No kidding, but at least it's not as bad as Sonic 1 or the Sonic Advance series (especially Sonic Advance 3).


And the controls didn't look as messed up as they were in the special stages in Sonic Heroes.

Sonic 1 had some of the easiest special stages at least. I can't remember playing any of the special stages in the Advance games. I remember it was a pain to get to them, so I don't think I bothered with them.


----------



## Glue

Boss champion gundyr gameplay. Haven't beat him yet but I'm getting closer. Might need to upgrade my broadsword again


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a race on my favorite f-zero track.

I used to be better than this 






I swear that game captures the sense of speed more than some of the modern racing games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> F-Zero is one of my favourite video game series. Have you played GX? It's my favourite F-Zero game and one of my favourite games of all time.


I've never played it for more than a few games at a friend's house way back when. He was the only guy in town with a N64 lol.


----------



## SilentStrike

Dunno what the hell happened, maybe it was because i was recording but i made some stupid mistakes, i am usually better at shmups but this time i was really really awful.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I have my own YouTube channel.

This is one of my videos (_it has commentary_):


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.

I play all the way to the end of Palace 1. I've been having fun playing this again and i'm kind of tempted to make a full play-through.


----------



## Glue

Bloodborne. Started playing again on NG+.


----------



## SilentStrike

Thinking of changing the recording program i use, in the video the game looks slower and less smooth than it really is.


----------



## Charmander

Lol. This isn't a playthrough really but I had to save this recording. I'd spent maybe half an hour trying to solve this bug where the NPC wouldn't interact with me and kept saying the same line over and over: "Well, what is this about?" It would've been game breaking if it hadn't fixed itself as this is a main quest and I was nearly tearing my hair out.

Reloading/restarting didn't help, shooting didn't help (someone said it worked for them), and in the end all it took was to hit them and holster the weapon, which I did more out of frustration than thinking it'd actually work. The pause at the end was just me staring at the screen in surprise :lol


----------



## Resergence

I wish they would make an updated version of this game I played this in my teen years for hours on edge getting to the top rank in Australian leaderboards.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My first video ever


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a short video of me playing Crossed Sword for the NeoGeo. That's the arcade version because who can afford a NeoGeo lol.

This game is like the baby of Punch Out and Dark Souls.


----------



## Arbre

Last night I ran into a competitive Samus player. I couldn't upload the third match because it was over three minutes and I don't have my HD PVR set up. I ended up winning it. I KO'd him early but then on his last stock he ended up living to nearly 200% and almost won. I'd say he's probably a better player than me though.


----------



## Plasma

Here's a video from a year ago of me playing 31 in 1 for the NES (with commentary).


----------



## Jermster91

Some game play and commentary of a friend and I playing War Thunder.






P.S.
I HATE the sound of my voice. I makes me sound really gay or a geeky nerd.


----------



## MTCC27




----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here's a short video of me playing Crossed Sword for the NeoGeo. That's the arcade version because who can afford a NeoGeo lol.
> 
> This game is like the baby of Punch Out and Dark Souls.


This looks really fun. Never heard of it. NeoGeo is probably why. But I've seen a few games from that dead console and they always looked fun. Though cream of the crop will display that, fair, but it's one of those systems that just didn't have any luck, despite the quality. Like Dreamcast. Heard it happened to a lot of systems in the 80s. Consoles ignored over legacy.

I can see the Punch Out/Dark Souls comparison, but it reminds me a lot of House of the Dead. Really short, but fun. Course, it's an arcade game, so...


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

Scrub-Zero said:


> This game is like the baby of Punch Out and Dark Souls.





JustThisGuy said:


> I can see the Punch Out/Dark Souls comparison, but it reminds me a lot of House of the Dead. Really short, but fun. Course, it's an arcade game, so...


Dark Souls?

Did someone say Dark Souls

:grin2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JustThisGuy said:


> This looks really fun. Never heard of it. NeoGeo is probably why. But I've seen a few games from that dead console and they always looked fun. Though cream of the crop will display that, fair, but it's one of those systems that just didn't have any luck, despite the quality. Like Dreamcast. Heard it happened to a lot of systems in the 80s. Consoles ignored over legacy.
> 
> I can see the Punch Out/Dark Souls comparison, but it reminds me a lot of House of the Dead. Really short, but fun. Course, it's an arcade game, so...


Yeah you should try Crossed Swords. It's pretty fun and gets quite hard later on.

There's a pretty huge library of good game on NeoGeo. Sucks that it was way too expensive for most people(still is today at roughly 100$ per games +350 and up for the system). At least now we have emulators to try out all those gems.

I still play the House of the dead series on Mame fairly often. It's just mindless fun to kill time. Played that so much at the arcade too back then. There was always a long line of kids waiting to play it when it came out. I always did like lightgun games ever since dunk hunt and hogan's alley.


----------



## AffinityWing

Here's my playthrough of Higurashi Matsuri. (I jumped through alot of the text, because I couldn't read Japanese) It lags at some parts because I was playing it off an emulator and a weak PC, but it was just kind of wanting to show it around since I wanted to see the real thing and not just the patch that added the PS2 graphics to the PC game.. It's a shame the PS2, PS3, and DS ports will still more than likely never be translated. I really want to read the arcs that come with them..I never understood why so many games based on popular visual novels/anime series never get the chance to be localized. They have so much merit


----------



## Haunty




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a video of me fighting the first area boss Warden Krieg on Hardcore as a conjurer(using a rifle).


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Description: Observe, as I achieve my best run yet (as of uploading this) on any beatmap in OSU. Great song and beatmap. This run was a truly wild experience. Adrenaline was coursing through my veins. I was alive. :')

(please excuse the video quality lol)


----------



## Arbre

Not a video game, but close enough?






13. Bxc6+ and I could have won black's queen. I threw the game away on turn 13. :lol I played worse than I usually do, maybe because it was late at night. Didn't develop my pieces well (when I looked at the game with an engine after it said to develop my dark square bishop on turn 11).


----------



## Glue

Testing out my new capture card. My laptop is **** so I recorded on a lower quality setting in the capture software. There was some skipping in the video. Maybe due to my ****ty laptop? Also, have to figure out how to remove those black bars.


----------



## pollutedessence

ShatteredGlass said:


> Description: Observe, as I achieve my best run yet (as of uploading this) on any beatmap in OSU. Great song and beatmap. This run was a truly wild experience. Adrenaline was coursing through my veins. I was alive. :')
> 
> (please excuse the video quality lol)


I'm not an OSU fan, but much respect to a fellow rhythm gamer!!! ^-^
This video is old from high school. I was playing XDO, a Malaysian dance game. I recently downloaded SDO China again.


----------



## Glue

Playing bloodborne again for like the 10th time. Using amygdalan arm this time.


----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Glue

Finished the dark souls 3 dlc today. It was pretty short. Here's the boss


----------



## Salamander

A little video me and my niece made, lol


----------



## Charmander

Had to trim it a lot and cut it short because of the swearing. :b


----------



## MobiusX

How do you guys record 3ds games???


----------



## scooby

I've just found out that a program which came with my video card drivers has been automatically recording sessions without me noticing. I might chop some footage up and post it. Gotta edit it down from like an hour and a half though.


----------



## scooby

Okay, here's the first bit of it, badly cut together. Two absolute morons failing horribly at the game called Aragami and just being idiots in general. We are so bad at this.


----------



## MobiusX

we can't do that since I can't find a capture card that is reliable for the 3ds, it's almost nonexistent


----------



## TheLastShy

ShatteredGlass said:


> Description: Observe, as I achieve *my best run* yet (as of uploading this) on any beatmap in OSU. Great song and beatmap. This run was a truly wild experience. Adrenaline was coursing through my veins. I was alive. :')
> 
> (please excuse the video quality lol)


:lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheLastShy said:


> :lol


:lol @ the fact that you failed to highlight the 'yet' part of the statement you so lovingly bolded to express your unwanted opinion. <3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a small fight scene mashup with two Bloodsuckers in Agroprom underground. I'm playing the Misery version of the Call of Chernobyl mod.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is just video of me playing two games. Titanfall 2 and Gears of War 4, I prefer Titanfall 2 more though, it's more fun and isn't like other games now a days.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Milk

playing my favorite cod.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Please forgive the awful quality (should be 1080/60fps etc but it looks like minecraft?...hmm)... anyways, here's Dead by Daylight

Part 1 (3:00 the fun starts)





Part 2


----------



## Repix

Hardstyle & Video Game Friday

*Turn down your damn volume!*


----------



## Repix

Here's an actual video of me playing a game.. but I messed up some settings in my recorder, so it looks horrible.


----------



## 2Milk

Love this game. I suck at multiplayer though.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Repix

And I still play and make videos of MoH:A 7 years later.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Brutal Doom v20 Black Edition.






I should record a full playthrough of this.


----------



## forever in flux

Not me but deserves more views


----------



## Repix




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This didn't go as well as i planned, which sucks. I would have liked to show a nice long fight. But at least you get to see one of stalker's best features. The great rainstorms.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> This didn't go as well as i planned, which sucks. I would have liked to show a nice long fight. But at least you get to see one of stalker's best features. The great rainstorms.


Damn game allows for some serious role-playing!

Recorded a video of my favorite mission in MoH:A yesterday


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Damn game allows for some serious role-playing!


Definitely. Especially with this mod. You can choose any of the faction to play as.

This time i'm playing a Bandit, most stalkers shoot me on sight, except mercs. Everything is limited since you can't get to most traders without an open war against everyone around lol.

I'll play Monolith on my next game. This time absolutely everyone will hate me. It should be an adventure.



Repix said:


> Recorded a video of my favorite mission in MoH:A yesterday


I'm gonna have to try more games in this series. I remember playing Allied Assault(long time ago) and liking it quite a bit.

I used to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein a whole lot too.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> Definitely. Especially with this mod. You can choose any of the faction to play as.
> 
> This time i'm playing a Bandit, most stalkers shoot me on sight, except mercs. Everything is limited since you can't get to most traders without an open war against everyone around lol.
> 
> I'll play Monolith on my next game. This time absolutely everyone will hate me. It should be an adventure.
> 
> I'm gonna have to try more games in this series. I remember playing Allied Assault(long time ago) and liking it quite a bit.
> 
> I used to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein a whole lot too.


I'm happy to hear you liked Allied Assault! It's my baby 

I gotta try that mod soon, love anything that allows me to go RP crazy ^_^


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Scrub-Zero - Regarding Call of Misery - love the dual lighting effects from the lightening, looks brill. Is it online at all, multiplayer?

I also think my old laptop needs some classic games like (actually CoM might work on it as it goes) but I mean like that MoH AA that @Repix was playing (looks good and I've never played it) and also that Brutal Doom. I notice one can now actually aim vertically in the game. Sweet!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Scrub-Zero - Regarding Call of Misery - love the dual lighting effects from the lightening, looks brill. Is it online at all, multiplayer?
> 
> I also think my old laptop needs some classic games like (actually CoM might work on it as it goes) but I mean like that MoH AA that @Repix was playing (looks good and I've never played it) and also that Brutal Doom. I notice one can now actually aim vertically in the game. Sweet!


It's not multiplayer sadly. This mod would make such a great dayZ like game. There's a bunch of modders working on an online mode for stalker. It's called Ray of Hope.

Also i just wanted to clarify to you and @Repix. If you do try the mod make sure you get Call of Chernobyl, not Call of Misery. CoM is a very, very hard unforgiving version of Stalker with a cutthroat economy and not recommended to new players(you will get slaughtered lol)

But you guy should probably play the games in order first imo.

And yeah Brutal Doom is so damn good. It's my go to game for just mindless fun.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's not multiplayer sadly. This mod would make such a great dayZ like game. There's a bunch of modders working on an online mode for stalker. It's called Ray of Hope.
> 
> Also i just wanted to clarify to you and @Repix. If you do try the mod make sure you get Call of Chernobyl, not Call of Misery. CoM is a very, very hard unforgiving version of Stalker with a cutthroat economy and not recommended to new players(you will get slaughtered lol)
> 
> And yeah Brutal Doom is so damn good. It's my go to game for just mindless fun.


Call of Chernobyl.. You got it!

And hell yea, Brutal Doom is always a stable!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I just uploaded and few more of my Path of Exile characters:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's not multiplayer sadly. This mod would make such a great dayZ like game. There's a bunch of modders working on an online mode for stalker. It's called Ray of Hope.
> 
> Also i just wanted to clarify to you and @*Repix* . If you do try the mod make sure you get Call of Chernobyl, not Call of Misery. CoM is a very, very hard unforgiving version of Stalker with a cutthroat economy and not recommended to new players(you will get slaughtered lol)
> 
> But you guy should probably play the games in order first imo.
> 
> And yeah Brutal Doom is so damn good. It's my go to game for just mindless fun.


Ive just got Stalker the 1st game. I've got some personal crap to attend to (I've got to move flat, not fun when the obvious is concerned) but yea I'm looking forward to playing it 

Concerning multiplayer - You know what, that is exactly what I thought. It would be flipping brilliant if mods could turn this game (becassue the setting and style of game just screams that it could be) into an awesome DAY-Z type game. It seems more than perfect for it (almost made for it) and that's just going off some of your gameplay footage and screenshots. 
Surviving against the monsters etc and then if that person over there friend or foe etc. Yea man, I'm well in!!! 
The only downside would be that I wouldn't go out the house for a week or 10 :grin2:
Brutal Doom is also here. Not fired it up yet but ooooh I will!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ive just got Stalker the 1st game. I've got some personal crap to attend to (I've got to move flat, not fun when the obvious is concerned) but yea I'm looking forward to playing it
> 
> Concerning multiplayer - You know what, that is exactly what I thought. It would be flipping brilliant if mods could turn this game (becassue the setting and style of game just screams that it could be) into an awesome DAY-Z type game. It seems more than perfect for it (almost made for it) and that's just going off some of your gameplay footage and screenshots.
> Surviving against the monsters etc and then if that person over there friend or foe etc. Yea man, I'm well in!!!
> The only downside would be that I wouldn't go out the house for a week or 10 :grin2:
> Brutal Doom is also here. Not fired it up yet but ooooh I will!!


Well right now there's Escape from Tarkov that looks promising. It's a stalker like PVP game with a big emphasis on customization. It's supposed to be open world at launch. It looks pretty fun and gorgeous too.

But yeah stalker against other players would be amazing and so stressful. I'd be playing that 24/7 

Let me know how you like Shadow of Chernobyl. There's a few vanilla like mod you can use if you want and they won't change the gameplay at all.

Zone Reclamation Project
AtmosFear
Absolute Nature+Absolute Structures

They will enhanced the game a ton without changing the core game. ZRP fixes a ton of game breaking vanilla bugs too, which is why it's often recommended.

Good luck with moving btw.


----------



## V1bzz

Any world of tanks players here? (xbone)


----------



## forever in flux

Not me but deserves more views


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barry bin Laden said:


>


You had a pretty cool youtube channel. How come you stopped making videos, if i may ask?



V1bzz said:


> Any world of tanks players here? (xbone)


I started playing War Thunder a few days ago. I always assumed it was kind of a dumb game but it's kind of fun actually.


----------



## forever in flux

Scrub-Zero said:


> You had a pretty cool youtube channel. How come you stopped making videos, if i may ask?


Ah sorry that's not me, I just find his videos amusing. 
Better edit my post...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Barry bin Laden

oh sorry about that 
But the videos are amusing. I love youtubers who review old games.


----------



## forever in flux

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Barry bin Laden*
> 
> oh sorry about that
> But the videos are amusing. I love youtubers who review old games.


Yeah he's a funny guy, he's drunk during most of the reviews too which adds to the silliness.

My favourite is the Angry Video Game Nerd, seen plenty of ripoffs but no-one can swear like that guy.

Got any recommendations?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barry bin Laden said:


> Yeah he's a funny guy, he's drunk during most of the reviews too which adds to the silliness.
> 
> My favourite is the Angry Video Game Nerd, seen plenty of ripoffs but no-one can swear like that guy.
> 
> Got any recommendations?


AVGN was the best.

I can recommend a few channels, but they might not be the funny kind you want. Still great channels imo.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Gggmanlives/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/phreakindee/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/Kikoskia/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/xRazorFistx/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/AvalancheReviews/videos


----------



## V1bzz

Scrub-Zero said:


> You had a pretty cool youtube channel. How come you stopped making videos, if i may ask?
> 
> I started playing War Thunder a few days ago. I always assumed it was kind of a dumb game but it's kind of fun actually.


They have that for xbox one now??

If you haven't tried world of tanks you should give it a go, it's a decent game. I have been playing it on and off for 3 yrs now. It's an online based game so your always playing against other online players. Battling it out in tanks. its good fun 

Here's a short clip of me doing weird stuff in my light tank. They just changed the game mechancis so still getting used to how easily i can now flip my tank out...

Hope this works, havent had much luck posting vids so far (RNaQ_RDqT6A)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

V1bzz said:


> They have that for xbox one now??
> 
> If you haven't tried world of tanks you should give it a go, it's a decent game. I have been playing it on and off for 3 yrs now. It's an online based game so your always playing against other online players. Battling it out in tanks. its good fun


I play Warthunder on PC. I haven't owned a console since PS2.

I'll check out World of Tanks though. It does look interesting.

Once in a while i enjoy Mechwarrior Online too. Not a bad game if you like just PVP or piloting huge machines of death. I would much rather have a good singleplayer campaign though.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well right now there's Escape from Tarkov that looks promising. It's a stalker like PVP game with a big emphasis on customization. It's supposed to be open world at launch. It looks pretty fun and gorgeous too.
> 
> But yeah stalker against other players would be amazing and so stressful. I'd be playing that 24/7
> 
> Let me know how you like Shadow of Chernobyl. There's a few vanilla like mod you can use if you want and they won't change the gameplay at all.
> 
> Zone Reclamation Project
> AtmosFear
> Absolute Nature+Absolute Structures
> 
> They will enhanced the game a ton without changing the core game. ZRP fixes a ton of game breaking vanilla bugs too, which is why it's often recommended.
> 
> Good luck with moving btw.


I'll google Escape from Tarvok and have a gander. I did get Day-Z working ages ago (private server) but most of it was a mess. There were a couple of serious moments that occured though, and the permadeath really escalates the gameplay. Brilliant idea just pretty crappy execution although I think the lead brains from it is working on something else and that sounds promising.

Cheers for the mod list for Stalker. I did fire it up last night on my laptop but this was as I was crashing out (I was checking it worked). Looks alright though for a game that came out 2007/2009? and that atmosphere, damn!!! There was that guy behind his desk behind a cage thing with lockers to the left and the exit door directly behind the player. Really reminds me of Metro which I still need to complete(it's that Russian-esque setting that does it). Yea, good call 

Thanks for the moving message, yea hopefully it'll go fine (within the next 2 months). It's just a pain.

Brutal Doom was also good. I died in the 1st mission on normal difficulty lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'll google Escape from Tarvok and have a gander. I did get Day-Z working ages ago (private server) but most of it was a mess. There were a couple of serious moments that occured though, and the permadeath really escalates the gameplay. Brilliant idea just pretty crappy execution although I think the lead brains from it is working on something else and that sounds promising.
> 
> Cheers for the mod list for Stalker. I did fire it up last night on my laptop but this was as I was crashing out (I was checking it worked). Looks alright though for a game that came out 2007/2009? and that atmosphere, damn!!! There was that guy behind his desk behind a cage thing with lockers to the left and the exit door directly behind the player. Really reminds me of Metro which I still need to complete(it's that Russian-esque setting that does it). Yea, good call
> 
> Brutal Doom was also good. I died in the 1st mission on normal difficulty lol


I was tempted to buy DayZ stand alone for a while, but decided not too. Seems like it's just in perpetual beta state and the devs don't care anymore. Still looks fun though to be honest.

The newest version Brutal Doom(3.1 black) is very hard, even if you don't play tactical. Tactical is just nuts lol.

Try an older version maybe(black v20b), it's much easier. Or check out Project Brutality as it's kind of the same but with new guns and monsters. Just as gory too.

And you'll love Stalker once you sit down to play it for an hour or two, you'll be hooked 
There's just no other games like it, except maybe Metro, in a more linear way.

Make sure you play with Dynamic lightning on. Static sucks.


----------



## forever in flux

Scrub-Zero said:


> AVGN was the best.
> 
> I can recommend a few channels, but they might not be the funny kind you want. Still great channels imo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Gggmanlives/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/phreakindee/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Kikoskia/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/xRazorFistx/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AvalancheReviews/videos


Thanks 

Working my way through the first two channels atm, I never knew you could play Doom on a calculator, that's crazy.

I haven't seen or thought about some of these games in years, it's bringing back fond memories.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barry bin Laden said:


> Thanks
> 
> Working my way through the first two channels atm, I never knew you could play Doom on a calculator, that's crazy.
> 
> I haven't seen or thought about some of these games in years, it's bringing back fond memories.


Yeah Doom made it's way into everything lol. Such a loved game. You could even get Doom 1&2 RPG on phones(still available on iphones, i think). They were a Doom dungeon crawler, kind of like the old Eye of the Beholder game.

Enjoy the channels, man


----------



## Repix

I incorporated a jamming feature in my game.. The faster you press 'Space' the faster the un-jamming. It's a little to common however.


----------



## V1bzz

Scrub-Zero said:


> I play Warthunder on PC. I haven't owned a console since PS2.
> 
> I'll check out World of Tanks though. It does look interesting.
> 
> Once in a while i enjoy Mechwarrior Online too. Not a bad game if you like just PVP or piloting huge machines of death. I would much rather have a good singleplayer campaign though.


If you are on PC I would suggest trying out world of warships too, supposed to be a great game. There is also world of warplanes but i hear its abit naff.

:smile2:


----------



## V1bzz

wargaming.net


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was tempted to buy DayZ stand alone for a while, but decided not too. Seems like it's just in perpetual beta state and the devs don't care anymore. Still looks fun though to be honest.
> 
> The newest version Brutal Doom(3.1 black) is very hard, even if you don't play tactical. Tactical is just nuts lol.
> 
> Try an older version maybe(black v20b), it's much easier. Or check out Project Brutality as it's kind of the same but with new guns and monsters. Just as gory too.
> 
> And you'll love Stalker once you sit down to play it for an hour or two, you'll be hooked
> There's just no other games like it, except maybe Metro, in a more linear way.
> 
> Make sure you play with Dynamic lightning on. Static sucks.


Now you mention it, it may be Project Brutality that I played. I know the 1st mission wasn't the same as normal Doom (I mean that's a cult classic, hard to forget), but either way it was still pretty cool. It's also quite interesting playing it after Doom 2016 as I had the holographic android's voice in my head saying "Welcome to the UAC" etc, it was pretty funky lol

I've seen some cracking Day-Z moments on youtube anbd I did once find a decent server but way too many issues and this was all back when it was first big if you know what I mean. 
I youtubed Escape from Tarkov. Yea I they're deffinetely gunnign for that Day-Z persistent permadeath style. I'm surprised no-one took Day-Z and properly ran with it as on paper it sounds brill.

Dynamic Lighting --- Check!

I just want to hurry up and move and then I can dive into it worry free. Is the multiplayer mod for it far off do you know??

I think it was the developer for Day-Z that has been working on a game like it where you are all dropped onto a big island (think Arma 2) and then slowly you find n kill eachother but to hasten gameplay when there are only a few of you left, you each have to get to a certain area that is within a certain radius that slowly shrinks from the start of the game it might be, but anyway, it's quite a clever idea to ensure you're not all travelling around the island clockwise and would never find each other. Can't remember what the blimming thing is called though.


----------



## Repix

Now also in HD






And now with Akimbo and a Shotgun


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A video of me destroying the enemy player's army. I am the Yellow units if your curious.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Watch me ride in the beautiful plains outside of Novigrad. Also slay a monster. Also try to kill a group of guards and die. (Because I hadn't played for a while. They were a piece of cake otherwise :bah)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0029p50iz9sguyq/geraltofrivia gameplay.mp4?dl=0

The link is a dropbox link because youtube hates me.
Also I lowered the quality because my internet is capped.


----------



## CloudChaser

You don't even want to see how badly phase 1 went.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Some moments I've had in Battlefield 1 that I thought were cool or funny.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoria04

CloudChaser said:


> You don't even want to see how badly phase 1 went.


Ooh i'm tempted to post a video of me getting my *** handed to me in a Souls game now


----------



## CloudChaser

euphoria04 said:


> Ooh i'm tempted to post a video of me getting my *** handed to me in a Souls game now


Do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it. *bounces in chair*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My second Battlefield 1 video.


----------



## Nitrogen

I got platinum for BB last year, I just had the ****ing hardest time with this boss (getting through the chalice dungeons was miserable but I really wanted 100%)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few new Path of Exile builds I've been making.













karenw said:


> I don't play video games but this thread cracks me up.


In a good way i hope?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I uploaded two more Path of Exile characters, if anyone cares


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## mezzoforte

I haven't recorded much lately, but:


----------



## Dissipated

mezzoforte said:


> I haven't recorded much lately, but:


Hah ,what were they doing all together there .Perfect moment for your ult.Reaper is bae btw.


----------



## Charmander

Pretty much the only thing I do on GTA nowadays.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

This is me showing my girlfriend Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3

We were a bit nervous but we're getting used to doing Let's Plays a bit. Though it's just a hobby anyways.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

a machinima I created in GTA V


----------



## Nystic

Best game I have played in a long long time.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Was playing Day OF Infamy checking out a mod which places the game in 1960's Vietnam. I avoided some suicide bombers. I wasn't the one on mic btw


----------



## ShadowOne

not the best view of the action because i hadnt saved in a while and i didnt want to die. But i just walked out of a mission to find this random huge battle going on. It had nothing to do with the story, it just happened naturally I guess. When random but natural stuff happens like this in an open world game, that means theres a huge level of polish that nothing weird happens that breaks the immersion


----------



## ShatteredGlass

(Straight from the video description)

Ideally, this would've been captured at 720p/60fps, however, my potato computer is incapable of such a feat. Ergo, a camera recording with a separate audio layer captured through Audacity and matched to the video. I may replace this video with one with perfectly consistent focus and direct audio, if I can find the AUX cable.

Enjoy my skillz.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Neal

Trying to get back into Titanfall 2. Sorry for the length.


----------



## Karsten

Years ago. Yeah, my sense of humor is immature, lol. But it's funny if you actually knew the guy I was speaking with.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

(excuse the abysmal quality, I have absolutely zero intentions of waiting 5+ hours to upload the full quality video)





hoooooOOOOOOOLY **** LOOK AT THAT YOU GUYS
LOOK AT THAT SEXY S RANK
THIS TOOK EONS, *LITERAL* _*EONS*_ TO GET RIGHT
**** JUMPING
**** JACK
**** FLASH
**** EVERYTHING
AND THAT LAST SPINNER OH MY GOOOOOOD









GOODBYE

keep bringin' the singin' honey


----------



## Glue

And a bonus screenshot


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Enjoy!*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## unemployment simulator

wondering if to do a series on euro truck simulator 2? here's the first I have done on this game.






as usual I don't talk, so it's kinda boring.


----------



## ShadowOne

video games lol


----------



## Glue

sfv online match. playing as r mika


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


> sfv online match. playing as r mika


haha! You wrecked that guy so hard in the first and last round. Good job!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I installed mods to mess around with cutscenes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I just started playing this Hexen wad called brutal Hexen RPG. It's my second time playing it and so far I love it. Maybe I'll upload more if I can remember how to solve all the puzzle.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

My most idiotic but probably favorite video now


----------



## Glue

Zangief online gameplay. Always had a problem with full circle moves but I'm learning. Feels satisfying pulling off SPDs


----------



## Plasma

Me playing the new closed beta multiplayer expansion for Final Fantasy XV, with a little bit of commentary provided.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few videos of my new Path of Exile build vs a couple of bosses.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Me and my girlfriend were exploring a Harry Potter Hogwarts RP server on Garry's Mod. I'm not much of a Harry Potter fan but still had fun meeting and goofing around with a ton of funny people. Garry's Mod is an excellent game for practicing getting used to speaking through a microphone.


----------



## SerialPillock

Ok, here's my latest  Going to check out some of the rest of you  



How do you get the thumbnail etc. to show up on here ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SerialPillock said:


> Ok, here's my latest  Going to check out some of the rest of you
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the thumbnail etc. to show up on here ?


Just copy everything after = in the link and paste it in between the youtube tags.

Also, good luck with your channel. I subbed to you.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

SerialPillock said:


> Ok, here's my latest  Going to check out some of the rest of you
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the thumbnail etc. to show up on here ?


my thumbnails just seem to show with the link alone. Unless it's only on my screen?


----------



## CloudChaser

My new favourite game to play on my legal super nintendo console.






I have never recorded anything like this before so I hope it works well enough.

Also ignore that I am **** at shoot 'em ups (games in general)


----------



## SerialPillock

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> my thumbnails just seem to show with the link alone. Unless it's only on my screen?


Yours work fine. Hmmmmmm. Maybe it's browser thing, I'm using Firefox.


----------



## SerialPillock

Scrub-Zero said:


> Just copy everything after = in the link and paste it in between the youtube tags.
> 
> Also, good luck with your channel. I subbed to you.


Thanks for taking the time but there is no "=" in my link. That was the entirety. Do you mean from the embed link thing? Wow, thanks man, you too


----------



## SerialPillock

CloudChaser said:


> My new favourite game to play on my legal super nintendo console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never recorded anything like this before so I hope it works well enough.
> 
> Also ignore that I am **** at shoot 'em ups (games in general)


Unavailable apparently. If intentional, apologies for bugging you, just thought it might be a mistake


----------



## CloudChaser

SerialPillock said:


> Unavailable apparently. If intentional, apologies for bugging you, just thought it might be a mistake


It was a mistake, I had it on private instead of unlisted. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## SerialPillock

CloudChaser said:


> It was a mistake, I had it on private instead of unlisted. Thanks for letting me know


 Ok cool, pleasure


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SerialPillock said:


> Thanks for taking the time but there is no "=" in my link. That was the entirety. Do you mean from the embed link thing? Wow, thanks man, you too


You have to use the link from your video on youtube. Take all of the bolded part: *dxCX0LnI-9c&feature=youtu.be*

and paste that into youtube tags








CloudChaser said:


> My new favourite game to play on my legal super nintendo console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never recorded anything like this before so I hope it works well enough.
> 
> Also ignore that I am **** at shoot 'em ups (games in general)


That's a fun little shooter. If you didn't know, that genre of shooter is called Cute 'Em Up. There are quite a few games like Parodius(there's an arcade version too) out there, from arcades and console, in case you feel like finding some more.

Check out Harmful Park on PSX and Eco Fighters for arcades or Capcom Classics Collection 2. You'll probably like them.


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> That's a fun little shooter. If you didn't know, that genre of shooter is called Cute 'Em Up. There are quite a few games like Parodius(there's an arcade version too) out there, from arcades and console, in case you feel like finding some more.
> 
> Check out Harmful Park on PSX and Eco Fighters for arcades or Capcom Classics Collection 2. You'll probably like them.


Would have replied sooner but I have been playing Harmful Park for 2 hours. Also added you to the list of people I don't wish harm to.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> Would have replied sooner but I have been playing Harmful Park for 2 hours. *Also added you to the list of people I don't wish harm to.*


hahaha


----------



## SerialPillock

Scrub-Zero said:


> You have to use the link from your video on youtube. Take all of the bolded part: *dxCX0LnI-9c&feature=youtu.be*
> 
> and paste that into youtube tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks so much for taking the time to help me out man, really kind and really appreciated


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@SerialPillock



Glad I could help


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## MinatoMatoi

Something silly.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## MinatoMatoi

CloudChaser said:


>


I like that hahaha:clap


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


>


Good stuff, CloudChaser. I laughed.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Glue

Been losing a lot lately but here's 2 decent matches. My Zangief is still pretty ****


----------



## Marakunda

A win I got in Fortnite. Was playing squads solo, second squad win ever.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## abiologicalblunder

me vs Imlerith


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## ShadowOne

mild Evil Within 2 enemy spoiler

I just like seeing my thought process after-the-fact. and the luck since I didnt know where i was running lol


----------



## Glue




----------



## Rhythmbat

https://superhot.video/u/BruisedUntimelyRhythmBat/69457b314aae4a6897f4a9d0f56016d7


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

My biggest combo yet!


----------



## Karsten




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## CloudChaser

Pontiff used to be the boss I died on most. Now I need an excuse for being so **** at Crystal Sage.


----------



## fishstew

here is a couple.

on my channel there is montage of me playing games.. i wont like the video directly cos of the rules on here but i will link my channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-MlqarEQR5XldM4SXcezkQ


----------



## CloudChaser

Obviously too scared of me to bother with his second phase.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## CloudChaser

Forgot to not be ****.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Tomatmacka

HmmmmNiceBike said:


>


Haha, what...? Swing Set of Death part 2? Btw, why u cheating with infinite bullets man


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Tomatmacka said:


> Haha, what...? Swing Set of Death part 2? Btw, why u cheating with infinite bullets man


It got tedious going back to the gun store just to buy more ammo, so I just decided to use cheats lol


----------



## Tomatmacka

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> It got tedious going back to the gun store just to buy more ammo, so I just decided to use cheats lol


Meh. How much ammo do you even use? Haha


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Tomatmacka said:


> Meh. How much ammo do you even use? Haha


Oh yeah? Well... your avatar kind of looks like a bulldog.


----------



## Tomatmacka

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> Oh yeah? Well... your avatar kind of looks like a bulldog.


A bulldog you say? Interesting...

Your avatar look awesome.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## CloudChaser

Completing the game is going to take considerably longer now that I am going to be spending 10 hours or so just doing this.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

CloudChaser said:


> Completing the game is going to take considerably longer now that I am going to be spending 10 hours or so just doing this.


Wonderful.


----------



## CloudChaser

I did it straight after like a total boss but that's not as fun to watch.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ShadowOne

the takedown of the last guy made me laugh enough to clip it


----------



## CloudChaser

Bloodborne DLC spoilers if you care about that.

Also, RRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Also, I hate this prick.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## ShadowOne

CloudChaser said:


> Bloodborne DLC spoilers if you care about that.
> 
> Also, RRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> Also, I hate this prick.


I didnt have it in me to play the DLC (i heard it was great, but i was spent after getting through the main campaign), but man that's a crazy boss haha. how does he come up with this stuff


----------



## ShadowOne

oh red dead..


----------



## BOBAH1

i`m in game:


----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## Haunty

Here's one of me in vrchat, pretty much my main source of social interaction.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a bit of me playing The Surge.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not actually playing. This turned into a very half assed music video because I realised that fraps recorded what I was listening to while trying to make my avatar earlier so then was like 'hmm... Well I guess it is 2007'


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## AaronTheAnxious

This was from last spring but figured I'd still share. I was playing RDR and our dog started to take interest so my girlfriend recorded it.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Repix

I had trouble finding sound effects for my rifle in my game.. So a hardstyle kick was all I had.


----------



## ShadowOne

some more beautiful red dead controlling


----------



## Xemnas

im not good at Kingdom Hearts II, but is ia a way i found to beat Roxas's Databattle in Final Mix


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Something I put together for a Skater XL contest. I doubt it's a winner but people seemed to like it.







ShadowOne said:


> some more beautiful red dead controlling


AHAHAHA! :laugh:


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Repix

Don't click it!

inappropriate stuff ahead


* *


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

TLOU servers for PS3 were shutdown today, this was one of my last matches.


----------



## donistired

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> TLOU servers for PS3 were shutdown today, this was one of my last matches.


Haven't thought about that game's multiplayer in a long time. Sad to see it go though.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## ShadowOne

more people need to play/buy this damn game





[


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Really wish i could record with better quality. Oh well.

More details in video description, but this is a gameplay of Requiem mod for Skyrim, a pretty difficult and unforgiving mod, but manageable and more than worth it compared to the vanilla game.


----------



## MCHB

Subnautica Below Zero on and off as it's still in early development. I also pre-ordered the C&C remastered collection on steam (a series of games I used to play on dial up way back in the day) which is set to release in June! 



"Don't pick up the phone!"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Figured out how to record with much better quality so i recorded this little quest.


----------



## KangalLover

just a question. you guys are playing Skyrim because you just recently discovered the game, or you have the game since 2012 and are still playing?
tbh I always find it weird that with so many good games out there people are still playing Skyrim


----------



## Scrub-Zero

KangalLover said:


> just a question. you guys are playing Skyrim because you just recently discovered the game, or you have the game since 2012 and are still playing?
> tbh I always find it weird that with so many good games out there people are still playing Skyrim


One word: Modding.

Modding gives the game a very long life. Something like Requiem or Ultimate Skyrim are incredible experiences and make Skyrim actually pretty good, if flawed because you can program out the stupid vanilla crap. No one plays vanilla Skyrim anymore unless they never played before.

Skyrim still sells copies because of mods.

I play many old games because of mods. Still play classic Doom because there is so much variety and creativity in the WADs you can try out. And sadly, I don't have much interests in newer games dues to their lack of being modded or them just being over-hyped garbage. If they can be modded then I might take interests.


----------



## KangalLover

Scrub-Zero said:


> One word: Modding.
> 
> Modding gives the game a very long life. Something like Requiem or Ultimate Skyrim are incredible experiences and make Skyrim actually pretty good, if flawed because you can program out the stupid vanilla crap. No one plays vanilla Skyrim anymore unless they never played before.
> 
> Skyrim still sells copies because of mods.
> 
> I play many old games because of mods. Still play classic Doom because there is so much variety and creativity in the WADs you can try out. And sadly, I don't have much interests in newer games dues to their lack of being modded or them just being over-hyped garbage. If they can be modded then I might take interests.


ok I get what you mean. and I agree with you about most of new games, including anything that comes out of ea games and ubisoft XD

but if u like open-world games I highly recommend red dead redemption 2, outer worlds and the new mount and blade. all are really good games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

KangalLover said:


> ok I get what you mean. and I agree with you about most of new games, including anything that comes out of ea games and ubisoft XD
> 
> but if u like open-world games I highly recommend red dead redemption 2, outer worlds and the new mount and blade. all are really good games.


Those are good games. Played Outer Worlds already and it's okay. Too colorful lol.

I've been a fan of mount and blade for years. Have an absurd amount of hours in the first game. Ill get the new one as well but waiting until I buy a new PC so it runs well.

I'll try red dead 2 when i have a better PC. If i try it now i will probably lose my house to a computer fire.


----------



## KangalLover

HTML:







Scrub-Zero said:


> Those are good games. Played Outer Worlds already and it's okay. Too colorful lol.
> 
> I've been a fan of mount and blade for years. Have an absurd amount of hours in the first game. Ill get the new one as well but waiting until I buy a new PC so it runs well.
> 
> I'll try red dead 2 when i have a better PC. If i try it now i will probably lose my house to a computer fire.


if you don't hate playing with a controller  , I would say take a look at xbox one x. its not that expensive second hand, the graphics are pretty good for the price and best thing is this game pass that gives you alot of games for 15$ per month, (first 2 months are practically free). for example this month we are getting red dead 2.
that being said, there is almost no modding and creative indie games are a lot less than steam.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

KangalLover said:


> if you don't hate playing with a controller  , I would say take a look at xbox one x. its not that expensive second hand, the graphics are pretty good for the price and best thing is this game pass that gives you alot of games for 15$ per month, (first 2 months are practically free). for example this month we are getting red dead 2.
> that being said, there is almost no modding and creative indie games are a lot less than steam.


No thanks 

The last console I bought was a used ps2, so it will give you an idea of what I think of consoles. I'm more than okay with my old PC.

I do love playing with a controller though. I use an xbox360 and ps3 pad on PC and recently bought an 8bitdo snes controller. Works so well too


----------



## donistired

&#128578;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>





iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Great games. Hexen is one of my favorite games to play of that good fps era. Excellent atmosphere and the levels are huge. Hexen 2 is also very good and i like it almost as much. But those puzzles my god lol.

I often play the Hexen Brutal RPG version. I like what they added to Hexen, like throwing those green vials(fléchette) like bombs that explode on impact and shield bash etc.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ShadowOne

this game is just some good chaotic fun


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## ShadowOne

slight enemy spoiler on last of us 2. not story or anything. i love the game


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## donistired




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## 0blank0

I'm a little obsessed with this game lol


----------



## andy1984

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7CsjjV_V7k


 oh ur kidding me!? i used to play this every time i went to my granmas house. RIP granma, i hardly ever got to know you because i was just playing this every single time.

also the other day realised i only know anything about the carribean from playing Pirates!. and thats why i could't think of cuba because it only has the city names :doh.


----------



## Memories of Silence

andy1984 said:


> oh ur kidding me!? i used to play this every time i went to my granmas house. RIP granma, i hardly ever got to know you because i was just playing this every single time.


Did your granma play it, too? It's nice if she did.


----------



## andy1984

Silent Memory said:


> Did your granma play it, too? It's nice if she did.


no, I dont think so :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A little bit of Diablo 1 with the Belzebub mod.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> A little bit of Diablo 1 with the Belzebub mod.


I never played the first Diablo. It looks pretty similar to Diablo 2.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> I never played the first Diablo. It looks pretty similar to Diablo 2.


In Diablo 2 you can run and even the basic speed is much faster than the slower and more dungeon crawler like Diablo 1. Although they kind of look the same, they play very differently. I'd also say Diablo 1 was much more dark and atmospheric than Diablo 2.

Anyway, the mod i use is called Belzebub and what it does is upscale resolution and changes the difficulty of the game to where it's very very difficult and you have to take your time and not get surrounded.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

All of act one in Path of Exile as a marauder using the Ground Slam skill:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A bit of Daggerfall Unity with barely any graphic mods. Just the basics.

Also learning the game ropes slowly. I'm a Morrowind man, so Daggerfall came much later for me. Now that Daggerfall unity is out though, i'm giving it a proper shot.


----------



## Arbre

@Scrub-Zero I'd like to play Daggerfall eventually since I'm a fan of The Elder Scrolls. I have Morrowind on Steam and need to finish it first.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> @*Scrub-Zero* I'd like to play Daggerfall eventually since I'm a fan of The Elder Scrolls. I have Morrowind on Steam and need to finish it first.


Daggerfall is free now so you can play it whenever you want, and that's great. And with the Unity project now complete you can enjoy a more modern version that is less buggy and more user friendly. It supports mods as well so it can look like a very nice charming game.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> Daggerfall is free now so you can play it whenever you want, and that's great. And with the Unity project now complete you can enjoy a more modern version that is less buggy and more user friendly. It supports mods as well so it can look like a very nice charming game.


Wow, I didn't know it was free. Now I'll have to look up how it runs on Linux since that's what I use. On PC I didn't use any mods for Fallout: New Vegas or Morrowind because I like to play Elder Scrolls and Fallout games as they were originally made at first, but I liked the look of Daggerfall Unity from your video so I might go with that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was free. Now I'll have to look up how it runs on Linux since that's what I use. On PC I didn't use any mods for Fallout: New Vegas or Morrowind because I like to play Elder Scrolls and Fallout games as they were originally made at first, but I liked the look of Daggerfall Unity from your video so I might go with that.


Yeah Bethesda started giving it free a while back.

Id go straight to unity honestly. The control in the original game are tedious. In a sense it's nice to see how it was, but it's quirky stuff. That's why i waited a few years for Unity to be done lol. Now the game plays like Morrowind, you click to hit etc and move like in a first person using the mouse.

One thing Unity does is you can play with the graphic stuff but have the original controls if you happen to like it that way. So there's no real reason not to use unity unless you really want the original experience. Game runs better anyway and most bugs and exploits are gone on top of it.

Also just a tip. If youre going to play Daggerfall, don't get it from Bethesda. Use this link to download it and install the latest patch.

https://en.uesp.net/wiki/Daggerfall:Files#Daggerfall.2C_Full_Version

Its the recommended version to use with Unity. 

check out this video if you have time. He explains a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah Bethesda started giving it free a while back.
> 
> Id go straight to unity honestly. The control in the original game are tedious. In a sense it's nice to see how it was, but it's quirky stuff. That's why i waited a few years for Unity to be done lol. Now the game plays like Morrowind, you click to hit etc and move like in a first person using the mouse.
> 
> One thing Unity does is you can play with the graphic stuff but have the original controls if you happen to like it that way. So there's no real reason not to use unity unless you really want the original experience. Game runs better anyway and most bugs and exploits are gone on top of it.
> 
> Also just a tip. If youre going to play Daggerfall, don't get it from Bethesda. Use this link to download it and install the latest patch.
> 
> https://en.uesp.net/wiki/Daggerfall:Files#Daggerfall.2C_Full_Version
> 
> Its the recommended version to use with Unity.
> 
> check out this video if you have time. He explains a lot of good stuff.


Even though I like older games from the 80s and 90s, Daggerfall might be too dated for me, so I think I'll try Daggerfall Unity. I'll watch that video too.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

* *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Full playthrough of the Metamorphic Force arcade game from Konami on mame emulator.

I can't stop loving those old beat em ups.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


>


Glad you had fun with my platformer, babe


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Glad you had fun with my platformer, babe


You did a great job with it, babe.  It's very fun, so thanks for letting me play it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing Vendetta here. This is an old arcade game i used to love. I'm playing a less offensive version because in one or two stages of other versions, a few things could be seen as pretty offensive lol.

Great little game, it reminds me a double dragon a bit, but less good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A tiny bit of Dark Souls: Prepare to die again


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Resergence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ShadowOne

I hate the hate last of us 2 gets. There's a couple people that bug, but the damn game elicits so much emotion in the story and acting, and also has fun/dynamic gameplay

Also random stuff like one bullet killing 2 people lol. I did a second playthrough and never happened until now since when would that situation line up


----------



## zonebox

Just racing around in GTA online in an invite only session. I had just completed a mission and wanted to get back faster. My riding while intoxicated is a little sloppy, but fun.






I then loaded a second copy of GTA that I keep on an SD card and mod, and shot some zombies. I had a Glenn moment from the walking dead, and jumped on a trash bin to avoid the zombie horde. This is in story mode, as I would not want to get banned due to using mods online.






It is kind of fun, but I want to change the mods up a bit and get it to work just right. I am going to update the zombies screams later on, because they get really annoying.


----------



## zonebox

I've been in a driving mood for the past couple of days, tonight I was playing Crazy Cars III via emulation, it was a bit of fun. I still really enjoy this game, it is my favorite racing game for the Amiga.






(All that noise ya hear while the game is loading is a floppy drive being emulated, it makes a sound similar to old floppy drives, but usually it would go on longer and sound more accurate, but I set it in turbo mode so it is going fast)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Platformer game I developed a year ago:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------

